# OZ Tune Problems



## zflitcroft1001 (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi guys, 

Hoping somebody can help. Just installed downpipe, unplugged egr & throttle valve sensors (so I thought), and installed oz tune. Car ran great first start and 2nd time wouldnt' start. Assuming I did not unplug the correct throttle valve sensor. This happen to anyone? If I unplug the correct throttle valve sensor will it start? Does anyone have a picture of the actual sensor?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

As a gasser owner - no clue. We usually leave all sensors plugged in and the tune takes care of it.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Call your tuner?

But, definitely throttle valve. You may be able to free it by flashing stock and cycling the key a few times. With everything plugged in. Just don't go overboard. Otherwise you can open the inter cooler pipe and free it manually.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Snipesy said:


> Call your tuner?
> 
> But, definitely throttle valve. You may be able to free it by flashing stock and cycling the key a few times. With everything plugged in. Just don't go overboard. Otherwise you can open the inter cooler pipe and free it manually.


Does the tune freak out and shut the throttle valve? Because the throttle valve "fails" open. Unless you're implying it's stuck shut...which is entirely possible, based on how gross they can get.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Does the tune freak out and shut the throttle valve? Because the throttle valve "fails" open. Unless you're implying it's stuck shut...which is entirely possible, based on how gross they can get.


I just learned to not touch the throttle valve and let it do its thing. Which if the vehicle is deleted, is simply sitting there and making sure it is... You know... Open. Whenever you shut off the vehicle it'll sit there and open and close happily. Listen carefully, maybe you'll hear it.


----------



## zflitcroft1001 (Sep 11, 2017)

*Update* talked to fleece and the throttle valve was indeed stuck shut. Had to remove pipe and manually open it with a screwdriver then unplug correct sensor and car started as it should. Thanks for the help!


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

Snipesy said:


> I just learned to not touch the throttle valve and let it do its thing. Which if the vehicle is deleted, is simply sitting there and making sure it is... You know... Open. Whenever you shut off the vehicle it'll sit there and open and close happily. Listen carefully, maybe you'll hear it.


I thought that motor noise you hear after shutting the engine off on a diesel was those intake louvers in the front grill area? Maybe I’m wrong


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

justin13703 said:


> I thought that motor noise you hear after shutting the engine off on a diesel was those intake louvers in the front grill area? Maybe I’m wrong


You can hear the throttle valve cycling (which is a "scrolling" noise, if you will), and then the standard "squeak-squeak" noise, which is the intake manifold runner valves cycling. 

Actually found this, pretty handy article. The CTD definitely makes a lot more noise after shutting down than most vehicles: Common Cruze Diesel Noises


----------

